# Problem getting sources for 8.2-STABLE



## jtl (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm running 8.2-STABLE and now I'm trying to get the source using sysinstall, but whenever I try to do that I get this error

```
Warning:  Can't find the `8.2-STABLE-201105' distribution on this
FTP server.  You may need to visit a different server for
the release you are trying to fetch or go to the Options
menu and to set the release name to explicitly match what's
available on ftp.freebsd.org (or set to "any").

Would you like to select another FTP server?
```

I haven't been able to find any information on what server has the sources I need.  Is there a server available with these sources, or do I need to get them in some other way?  Thanks for any help.

- Jon


----------



## doena (Dec 2, 2011)

Try ftp2.freebsd.org, if this doesn't work, you could download snapshot iso from it under: ftp://ftp2.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201105/

And then mount this iso and extract the source from it.

HTH,
doena


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't use sysinstall. Use it for the initial install and forget it ever existed after that.

Handbook: 25.6 Synchronizing Your Source.

Short, short version:
[cmd=]cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile .[/cmd]
Edit the stable-supfile file.
`# csup stable-supfile`


----------



## silverglade00 (Dec 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use sysinstall.



Sounds like a new entry for WBlock's Interrupted UNIX FAQ.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Other Unixes don't have sysinstall, though.  And honestly, I like the sysinstall user config screens.


----------



## jtl (Dec 2, 2011)

@doena -  Thx for the suggestions.  ftp2 gave the same error, and I wasn't able to install sources using the install DVD as the source either (though perhaps that's not exactly what you meant).

@SirDice - Thx - worked like a charm.  My one concern is that I was hoping to stick with the sources that corresponded to the 201105 version.  I don't see a way to specify that in stable-supfile, so I'm guessing that what I downloaded was the most recent version of the 8.2-STABLE sources.  Is that corrrect?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

jtl said:
			
		

> so I'm guessing that what I downloaded was the most recent version of the 8.2-STABLE sources.  Is that corrrect?


That is correct.


----------



## jtl (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I'll be alright with the sources for the most recent 8.2-STABLE, but is there a way to get the sources for 8.2-STABLE-201105?  The README.TXT file on the install DVD says that sources are included, but /usr/src is empty on the DVD.  Maybe they're in a less obvious location?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

Any particular reason for 201105?

Just build world and install. Then both your sources and the system will be in sync.


----------



## jtl (Dec 2, 2011)

I understand everything'll be in sync once I build world - I was just hoping to stick with 201105, but when pushed I can't come up with a particularly good reason.  Originally I wanted to use 8.2-RELEASE, but it wouldn't install on my stock 4 year old Dell (unlike every other release back to 6.x).  After the frustration of 8.2-RELEASE not installing I s'pose I just wanted to stick with what finally worked...  I'll go ahead and build world and be happy.    Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2011)

csup(1) can be given a *date* parameter, if needed, see under CHECKOUT MODE.


----------

